# Long Tractor Service Manual for 360-460-510 Series



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Service manual for Long 360-460-510 series tractors


----------



## mobiletrainer1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Great Resource. Thank you. Pretty accurate even for my 2360. Only slight differences.


----------



## Nancy Wey (Mar 25, 2019)

Although we have a 2360 this looks like it will definitely help. Thanks so much!


----------



## George Stokes (Jan 25, 2020)

just what i needed !!!!! Thanks


----------

